# Will someone help me pick out a skin for my Oberon please?



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm getting the blue Hokusai wave Oberon to cover my Kindle and now that DecalGirl is getting ready to put up the skins for the K2 I can start thinking about combinations, but I'd like help and input in picking one.   Besides, it's fun.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

There is one called Tropics that would look nice and stay with the theme.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

How about Zen Revisited?


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

This is my fave (with the Midnight Garden):


















All the swirls kinda look like waves...


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

I like the ivory one.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I like the ivory one.


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I like the ivory one.


The ivory what?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

VMars said:


> The ivory what?


The ivory skin.



Spoiler



The one your Kindle came with.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have the Hokusai wave with the Symphony skin and I think it looks very nice. The black on the inside of the cover makes the notes look very black.










L


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I have the Hokusai wave w/blue flowerburst on K1-looks good to me!  I am looking for a new one for K2 now to go w/M-Edge Pebbled Navy Blue leather Platform cover.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

VMars said:


> The ivory what?


He means nekkid, Vmars!


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

Ah! I see.  

Nekkid is good, Dexter is nekkid right now! But I don't know, perhaps to prevent/avoid getting him dirty. 

Thank you guys for all your suggestion! Brit, I knew you'd match it up with something nice, I saw your other suggestions in the cover/skin thread. You've got skills!   Stargazer, that midnight garden is also very nice, I love the colors. Only I think that may be a little bit too swirly for me. I


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Aha!  A Dexter!

I started out with mine being Dexter but seems she is girly, so she's morphed to Dextra for now.

Superstar might be nice.

Lost Souls looks watery.

Stardust winter.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

This one's nice:


----------

